# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Rotary drills - Ozito vs Dremel?

## TheOtherLeft

I'm looking at buying a rotary tool for some small odd jobs. 
Bunnings have the 135W Ozito for $40  which comes with accessories and the Dremel 300 for about $120 (or thereabouts). 
Does anyone have the Ozito? I've read the Ozito corded tools are quite good, whereas their cordless ones are worse then paper weights. 
Ozito have a 3yr warranty which seems pretty good to me for the price. I think the Dremel had a 5yr warranty.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
I have the Ozito rotary tool (not a drill - the Dremel type) and I am quite happy with it. The kit includes a range of bits, and I've used it a lot. 
The only warning about the tool is that when you insert a bit into the collet chuck and use the supplied tiny wrench to tighten it, you should not try to overdo this. You have to press a button down to hold the spindle still while tightening, and it feels like that is not very strong. The collet only has to be tightened lightly anyway, as with this type of tool it is not meant to have much force applied in use. The right speed is the thing. 
IMHO Dremels are overpriced. 
Cheers

----------


## r3nov8or

I had a Dremel for a long time, used it a lot, and then I saw an Aldi rotary tool and accessories - I actually bought it for the accessories alone, being the long flexible arm and a large range of bits etc much cheaper than you'd ever buy the Dremel 'equivalents' alone.  
The Dremel has given up (maybe needs new brushes) and the Aldi rotary tool has been fine since. Apart from ergonomics I don't think there is much difference.  
Maybe Dremel is built better, but, hey, its the Dremel that gave up on me, not the Aldi! (yet)

----------


## Mitch1500

I have a Dremel and think its fantastic, I purchased the top of the range one at the time, Dremel also makes a lot of accessories and add-ons Ive used it for a lot of things especially where you can't use a larger power tool. 
Dremels warranty is for 5 years..Ozito is a disposable tool, I wouldn't buy anything Ozito unless I was going to need it for One job.. 
Cheers

----------


## melrich

I bought the Ozito. It cost me $49 plus a whole range of accessories. The equivalent Dremel would have been over $200. 
I don't use it much and I figure such a low impact tool with a 3 year guarantee, it should serve my purposes. If it was a tool I used daily I would have bought the Dremel.

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
I think the Ozito will suit you. It is just a matter of horses for courses. There is a lot of criticism of Ozitos etc here, but they are good budget tools built for occasional use just in short bursts, and it is great to have that choice in the market I think. 
I had an Ozito rotary hammer which I used for 6 hours straight once. We smelled a burning smell, and it emitted a big cloud of blue smoke and stopped. The commutator was melted. 
I felt no resentment, I should have been using a big DeWalt or something, for that. 
Cheers

----------


## Fip

I know this was an old post but I thought for the people who are currently looking at buying  an Ozito D.I.Y Rotary Tool kit, I have just used it for the first time and had nothing but trouble. I firstly could not remove the collet inside the nut that was in the extension pice and had to remove it with pliers which then damaged the collet. Once placing the  correct bit it did not hold the 1.5 drill it says it does and it kept falling out. I then decided to use the drill without the extension ( which made the job more difficult) once into the job it continued to stop and start without me switching it my self. Continuing on it then with a larger drill bit it completely shorted out and I cannot use it. All I was doing was drilling holes into the craft wood in a dolls house. Not exactly tough stuff! 
I would not recommend any one purchase this drill. It is marketed to the craft person and should be straight forward to use and it certainly was not. I have just wasted $40 and my time. I suggest investing in a better quality drill that will do the job it's supposed to do.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

That sounds pretty bad Fip. 
I've used my Ozito Rotary Tool quite a few times and has worked everytime.  
Did you get a replacement with the warranty?

----------


## meherenow7

I've had an Ozito rotary tool for 6 years and have used it quite a lot in that time without any problems at all. The trick is to leave the flexible extension tube on so you can use the spanner to tighten the little chuck.  It is useless to try and put the accessories directly into the unit as it will not tighten enough with the little plastic lock button.  However, it doesn't need to be done up too tight to put the extension tube on.  The extension makes it a great deal easier to use anyway and allows it to get into places and angles that the main unit would be hard to get in. Just my 2 cents worth.  Paying huge amounts of money isn't always the way to get the best things, sometimes its just how your using them that makes the difference.  I also have the cheapo accessories kit with heaps in it and i'm still using the same kit, great value!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I use a Dremel at least a couple of times a week and done so for many years in my business, A couple of years ago one of the kids bought me an Ozito not knowing I had a Dremel. 
I found it to be very low on grunt and a bit light for real work. The dremel works harder and longer and the genuine bits outlast any of the after market ones I have tried. 
My Dremel is the industrial version and cost a lot more than the Ozito but this one is still working fine after 12 years of hard work. 
However if you only need one vocationally and the job is not too big, then something like the Ozito might be ok. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## bunnyz

I got the Ozito from Bunnings for taking off tiles in the kitchen , and it absolutely shredded through it. I'm no expert but for the money, it was a good buy, and it came with a decent warranty.

----------


## r3nov8or

> I got the Ozito from Bunnings for taking off tiles in the kitchen , and it absolutely shredded through it. I'm no expert but for the money, it was a good buy, and it came with a decent warranty.

   I think you are referring to a rotary *hammer* drill, rather than the more precise rotary tool such as a Dremel.

----------


## TheOtherLeft

Having used the Ozito a few times I think I must be treating the consumables too harshly because for eg the cutting disks don't last very long. Cutting up a 200mm tin can will eat through 1 disk very quickly. Are the Dremel branded consumables better quality?

----------


## r3nov8or

I don't think the branded consumables are much better. There was a guy at the Working With Wood Show last year that sold tungsten coated versions of all the rotary tool bits and consumables. About $15 - $20 a pop I recall...

----------


## ThornyBob

G'day, 
you gets what you pay for, especially in power tools. Yep, you can get lucky and pick up a bargain, made on a Wednesday ?  
There is a Dremel here, well not quite here as my father "borrowed" it many moons ago, it has to be around 50 years old and still going strong. However, I notice in the hobby forums that the modern ones are not considered to be as good as the oldies were - then again the modern ones are a hell of a lot cheaper, comparatively, than the oldies were. 
cheers,
Bob

----------


## Incognito

I've got an ozito rotary drill/dremel type and have and it for 4ish years. Use it every other month and it's awesome! Glad I didn't sped the extra on a Dremel. Bought and accessory kit from Bunnings and it rocks.

----------


## physix

have a 1500 ozito rotary hammer and it doesnt have a precise spin it wobbles a bit.. so i thought id take it back .. and alll of them are like that so looked at a makita.. it was the same but less of a wobble so just bought the ozito instead. it works gread as a hammer, hammer drill, but when i want to put the chuck in and do some more precision drilling its rubbish

----------


## stevoh741

> have a 1500 ozito rotary hammer and it doesnt have a precise spin it wobbles a bit.. so i thought id take it back .. and alll of them are like that so looked at a makita.. it was the same but less of a wobble so just bought the ozito instead. it works gread as a hammer, hammer drill, but when i want to put the chuck in and do some more precision drilling its rubbish

  Spot on. I only buy real tools (hitachi, dewalt etc) with the exception of my ozito rotary hammer drill. Just spent 3 hrs with an 18mm bit into concrete yesterday and didn't miss a beat. I only got ozito as I rarely use it and was cheap as piss. I also agree throw out the chuck attachment. The roary hammer I can't fail and the hammer with a chisel bit is good for small jobs.
Sorry bout the thead hijack but you usually get what you pay for (sometimes there are exceptions)

----------


## China

I was informed by a friend yesterday that the Ozito rotory tool is discontinued

----------


## r3nov8or

I'm sure those trusty folk at Aldi will keep their version coming, occasionally.

----------

